# MK2 Golf spit n polish



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Digging out some photos of my MK2 project for a work colleague thought id bang em here ...

Before ....



After...



Before ....



After...


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Thats a really nice turn around, you certainly did not do that in an afternoon. See you have the better plastic scuttle panel cover, prefer to run mine on standard air box with performance panel filter, just think that a cone leaves that part of the bay very bare. But nice work and some thing i need to do,bit of stripping and painting over the winter.


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Good work, that's a real turn around.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Well done.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

quote=dubbed-up-ally;4286675]Thats a really nice turn around, you certainly did not do that in an afternoon. See you have the better plastic scuttle panel cover, prefer to run mine on standard air box with performance panel filter, just think that a cone leaves that part of the bay very bare. But nice work and some thing i need to do,bit of stripping and painting over the winter.[/quote]

Thanks, yeah work was done over a couple of months. plan is to return everything back to factory spec so the K&N would go. :thumb: got any pics of yours ?


----------

